# Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?



## Administrator (8. Dezember 2004)

*Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Goddess (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Zu den meisten hier erwähnten Filmen gibt es, beziehungsweise gab es, doch schon Spiele Umsetzungen. Und das sowohl für den PC als auch für Konsole. Folgende Filme wurde bereits als Spiel realisiert: Der Pate, Ghost Busters, Gladiator, Godzilla, Jurassic Park, Platoon, Rambo, Rocky, Blues Brothers, Blade Runner. Manche der genannten Filme besitzen keine 1:1 Umsetzung als Spiel. Dafür gibt es jedoch auf PC und Konsole Pendants mit ähnlichem beziehungsweise einigen der genannten Filmen vergleichbaren Inhalt. _Ich weiss jedenfalls was ich nicht auf PC als als Umsetzung haben wollte. Und mir auch nicht Vorstellen kann wie das als Spiel aussehen könnte. Titanic, Der mit dem Wolf tanzt, Forrest Gump, Der weisse Hai, Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod und Titanic. Haltet mich für Phantasielos, aber ich kann mir genannte Titel nicht als Spiel Vorstellen._


----------



## Elzy (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				Goddess am 08.12.2004 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den meisten hier erwähnten Filmen gibt es, beziehungsweise gab es, doch schon Spiele Umsetzungen. Und das sowohl für den PC als auch für Konsole. Folgende Filme wurde bereits als Spiel realisiert: Der Pate, Ghost Busters, Gladiator, Godzilla, Jurassic Park, Platoon, Rambo, Rocky, Blues Brothers, Blade Runner. Manche der genannten Filme besitzen keine 1:1 Umsetzung als Spiel. Dafür gibt es jedoch auf PC und Konsole Pendants mit ähnlichem beziehungsweise einigen der genannten Filmen vergleichbaren Inhalt. _Ich weiss jedenfalls was ich nicht auf PC als als Umsetzung haben wollte. Und mir auch nicht Vorstellen kann wie das als Spiel aussehen könnte. Titanic, Der mit dem Wolf tanzt, Forrest Gump, Der weisse Hai, Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod und Titanic. Haltet mich für Phantasielos, aber ich kann mir genannte Titel nicht als Spiel Vorstellen._



Sehe ich genauso.... 

Trotzdem fänd ich ein aktuelles Ghostbusters-Spiel mal cool. Egoshootermäßig müsste da doch was machbar sein. Oder vielleicht ein offz. Jurassic-Park-Spiel mit der Far-Cry-Engine.


----------



## BM_W (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				Goddess am 08.12.2004 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den meisten hier erwähnten Filmen gibt es, beziehungsweise gab es, doch schon Spiele Umsetzungen. Und das sowohl für den PC als auch für Konsole. Folgende Filme wurde bereits als Spiel realisiert: Der Pate, Ghost Busters, Gladiator, Godzilla, Jurassic Park, Platoon, Rambo, Rocky, Blues Brothers, Blade Runner. Manche der genannten Filme besitzen keine 1:1 Umsetzung als Spiel. Dafür gibt es jedoch auf PC und Konsole Pendants mit ähnlichem beziehungsweise einigen der genannten Filmen vergleichbaren Inhalt. _Ich weiss jedenfalls was ich nicht auf PC als als Umsetzung haben wollte. Und mir auch nicht Vorstellen kann wie das als Spiel aussehen könnte. Titanic, Der mit dem Wolf tanzt, Forrest Gump, Der weisse Hai, Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod und Titanic. Haltet mich für Phantasielos, aber ich kann mir genannte Titel nicht als Spiel Vorstellen._



Hm, also Ghost Busters könnt ich mir gerade gut vorstellen... so Richtung Action natürlcih, mit dem Strahler in der Hand vorsichtig um die Ecke lugen...


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				Goddess am 08.12.2004 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den meisten hier erwähnten Filmen gibt es, beziehungsweise gab es, doch schon Spiele Umsetzungen.


 es sagt ja niemand, dass es die og. spieleumsetzungen noch nicht gab, nur, von welchem man sich eine (erneute) umsetzung wünscht... 

ich wär für irgendnen "gina wild"-film...


----------



## _Slayer_ (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				Herbboy am 08.12.2004 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 08.12.2004 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schwein.


----------



## Vordack (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				BM_W am 08.12.2004 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 08.12.2004 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich entsinne noch ein cooles Spiel für den C64, Ghost Busters, da fährt man in dem weißen Wagen mit von Oben sicht auf ner Statdtkarte rum und muß zu den Häusern fahren wo sich ein Geist rumtreibt. Dort ändert sich die Ansicht auf Seitensicht und man muß 2 Ghostbusters mit ihren Strahlern so steuern dass sie den Geist erwischen. Hab ich damals auf Datasette gehabt und war voll genial.


----------



## Vordack (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				Herbboy am 08.12.2004 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 08.12.2004 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...aber nur mit original Schauspielern   


Fight Club könnte ne coole Umsetzung werden fürn Prügelspiel.


----------



## netbreaker (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Ich wäre für eine Umsetzung von Pulp Fiction oder Kill Bill(das würd vielleicht nen guten Ego-shooter abgeben).


----------



## Elzy (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				Vordack am 08.12.2004 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, also Ghost Busters könnt ich mir gerade gut vorstellen... so Richtung Action natürlcih, mit dem Strahler in der Hand vorsichtig um die Ecke lugen...
> 
> Ich entsinne noch ein cooles Spiel für den C64, Ghost Busters, da fährt man in dem weißen Wagen mit von Oben sicht auf ner Statdtkarte rum und muß zu den Häusern fahren wo sich ein Geist rumtreibt. Dort ändert sich die Ansicht auf Seitensicht und man muß 2 Ghostbusters mit ihren Strahlern so steuern dass sie den Geist erwischen. Hab ich damals auf Datasette gehabt und war voll genial.



...und am Schluss unter dem hüpfenden Marshmallowman her in Zools Tempel rennen. Das war damals echt mein persönliches Lieblingsspiel.


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Kommt ja ganz drauf an, was denn aus den entsprechenden Vorlagen gemacht werden soll.

Auf ein_ Blues Brothers_ Jump & Run kann ich genauso gut verzichten wie auf den zigsten Vietnam-Egoshooter, der nur produziert wird, weil _Apocalypse now_ draufsteht.

_Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod_ könnte als EgoShooter selbst dann interessant werden, wenn von der Story kaum was überbleibt, schlicht und einfach weil das Western Genre bisher in Computerspielen kaum Beachtung gefunden hat.

Womit wir beim nächsten Punkt wären: Dann braucht es aber nicht unbedingt eine Film-VerSpielung _(wenn's VerFILMung gibt, gibt's das Wort VerSPIELung erst recht)_ zu sein. Bei einem eigenständigen Spiel würde es eine (auch für den Film-schon-kenner) neue, evtl. unvorhersehbare und dadurch interessantere Handlung geben.

Daher als Konsequenz: 

- FÜR neue, GUTE Computerspiele, egal, ob aus Filmbasis oder nicht 

- GEGEN Filmlizenzausschlachtung, nur weil einem selber keine Hintergrundgeschichte einfällt


----------



## Test-Driver (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Ich hätt gern einen Film im "Universum" von Carpenters "Die Klapperschlange". Als shooter, oder so ein Spiel wie mafia. Gibt ja glaube ich nichts offizielles zu dem Thema, aber z. B. das alte Quarantine, dass Ideen aus dem Film klaut, fand ich wirklich gut.


----------



## ziegenbock (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

wenn wir schon beim wünschen sind. ich will ein rollenspiel im star trek universum. mit allen rassen (borg, klingonen, romulaner....) und den schiffen und waffen. 

gruß ziegenbock


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Lieber kein Spiel auf Basis eines Kultfilms. Es gibt zwar die ein oder andere Ausnahme bislang, wo das Spiel so ein Meisterwerk wie z.B. Matrix ist, aber sehr großes Vertrauen habe ich da nicht in die Entwickler. Da sollen dann doch lieber eigenständige Games entwickelt werden. Senkt auch die Kosten, weil keine Lizenzen genommen werden müssen und der Hype fängt nicht schon gleich vor der Programmierung an.


----------



## Loosa (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Ich warte ja immer noch auf eine Spieleumsetzung von Clerks - Die Ladenhüter (oder auch Mallrats, ... oder jeder andere Kevin Smith Film) 

King Kong kommt sicher bald als Spiel...

Ghost Busters war mein erstes Atari 2800 Spiel... ich hab jetzt noch die miese Grafik vor Augen... *lol*  nee lieber nicht.

Ben Hur könnte ganz witzig sein


----------



## Vordack (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				Elzy am 08.12.2004 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 08.12.2004 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja das war echt schön, nur dieser Marshmellowmann hat mich damals fast immer platt gemacht. Stunden über Stunden saß ich dran *schwelg*


----------



## Dreiundsiebziger (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				Herbboy am 08.12.2004 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich wär für irgendnen "gina wild"-film...


Du meinst soetwas wie "Crazy Race 2" ? 

@Topic
Ghostbusters war doch ein echt geniales Game damals  
Eine heutige Umsetzung würde es jedoch schwer haben, da die Filme ja schon recht alt sind. Auf eine Umsetzung auf Grundlage des Cartoons hätte ich jedenfalls keine Lust...


----------



## Rabowke (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

beverly hills cop - mit dem orginal synchronsprecher oder halt eddy murphy.
"yo baby yo baby yo!"

*grins*

wobei bhc3 der schlechteste teil der serie ist. teil eins und zwei sind einfach goldig ... "the heat is on" *sing*


----------



## bluesubmarine (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

HEIDI !!!!!!!!

 

Und zwar als Ego-Shooter


----------



## Solon25 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				Loosa am 08.12.2004 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> King Kong kommt sicher bald als Spiel...



Meines Wissens schon auf Konsole angekündigt.



> Ben Hur könnte ganz witzig sein



Gab es vor  2 Jahren schon  auf Konsole  :-o 

Mission Impossible auch schon mehrfach auf Konsole. Platoon Spiel hat nix mit dem Film zu tun. Braveheart ähnliches gibt es auch schon. Aktuell zock ich Mafia, war da schon am überlegen ob nicht ein 2. Teil gut wäre. So ähnlich umgesetzt, könnte Der Pate ja was werden


----------



## PrinzPorno (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Ich hab für Fight Club gestimmt, nur müsste es dann einen Schizophren und einen geilen Kampfmodus geben


----------



## gliderpilot (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Ghost Busters

Ich frage mich sowiso schon lange, warum es das für PC noch nicht gibt...


----------



## McManus (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

BLUTIGER PFAD GOTTES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HALLO DAS IST DER KULTFILM SCHLECHTHIEN


----------



## McManus (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

und 2 verratet mir mal wie das spiel der mit dem wolf tanzt aussehen soll??


----------



## silencer1 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Eine Umsetzung von West- oder Futureworld wäre genial.


----------



## fabo-erc (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

moin 

allso ich muss doch bitten da waren ja jetzt wirklich keine guten vorschlaege dabei....  
ich wuerde gerne eine...... 
wie nennt man das denn ueberhaupt "ver-game-ung"   
naja igal ihr wist was ich meine, von *Lindenstrasse*  haben!!!   

...mit dieser geilen tittelmuke am anfang ....     

*renn*


fabo


----------



## Michael-Miggi (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				SYSTEM am 08.12.2004 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.





Von Forrest Gump????? Was soll man da machen... AHHHH!! Wie bei den Sommerolympiadespielen mit links rechts links rechts drücken dazu helfen das Forrest noch schneller läuft!!! Lauf Forrest Lauf!!


----------



## Exar-K (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Ich will endlich Blade Runner 2!
Imo das beste Adventure aller Zeiten.   

Da müssten doch die Rechte bei EA liegen (nach deren Einverleibung von Westwood), oder doch bei Virgin Interactive (gibt's die noch   ).
Weiß da jemand was, oder ist irgendwas schon in Planung?


----------



## benson76 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

ach ja ghostbusters war ein traum - habs aufm schneider cpc IN FARBE gezockt...  ...jaja das war was...

bin wohl der einzige, der sich die brücke am kwai wünscht...fände ich cool im moh stil
Die ganzen aktuellen war games haben dieses dschungel flair - alles schön bunt  
hoffe mal brothers in arms wird gut.....


----------



## Killerschwein (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Also für ein Ghostbusters Spiel wäre ich auch zu haben einfach mit der Strahlenkanone Geister einfangen und sie über die Falle ziehen *Schwupp*
weg isser   .
Mann könnte ja dann noch ne Fahrt mit Ecto 1 (das weiße Auto) einbauen oder eben nen paar szenen. Also Ideen hät ich genug für so nen Spiel.

Und zu Snake ( Plisken) ist doch sogar nen Spiel in Planung mein ich ?
Hab da mal was gelesen aber auch schon ne weile her. Kann auch sein das einfach nur die Rechte vergeben sind    .

Nen Wildwestshooter hät ich auch mal wieder gern seit Outlaws gabs da keinen guten mehr   .


----------



## boscorelli (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Einfach eine gute Resident Evil Umsetzung für den PC


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				Exar-K am 09.12.2004 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will endlich Blade Runner 2!
> Imo das beste Adventure aller Zeiten.
> 
> Da müssten doch die Rechte bei EA liegen (nach deren Einverleibung von Westwood), oder doch bei Virgin Interactive (gibt's die noch   ).
> Weiß da jemand was, oder ist irgendwas schon in Planung?



virgin (nicht nur interactive - auch virgin megastores, virgin atlantic (fluglinie), virgin music, virgin mobile,... vielleicht noch virgin islands  ) ist n globaler megakonzern, pleite sind die garantiert nicht gegangen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				Goddess am 08.12.2004 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den meisten hier erwähnten Filmen gibt es, beziehungsweise gab es, doch schon Spiele Umsetzungen. Und das sowohl für den PC als auch für Konsole. Folgende Filme wurde bereits als Spiel realisiert: Der Pate, Ghost Busters, Gladiator, Godzilla, Jurassic Park, Platoon, Rambo, Rocky, Blues Brothers, Blade Runner. Manche der genannten Filme besitzen keine 1:1 Umsetzung als Spiel. Dafür gibt es jedoch auf PC und Konsole Pendants mit ähnlichem beziehungsweise einigen der genannten Filmen vergleichbaren Inhalt. _Ich weiss jedenfalls was ich nicht auf PC als als Umsetzung haben wollte. Und mir auch nicht Vorstellen kann wie das als Spiel aussehen könnte. Titanic, Der mit dem Wolf tanzt, Forrest Gump, Der weisse Hai, Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod und Titanic. Haltet mich für Phantasielos, aber ich kann mir genannte Titel nicht als Spiel Vorstellen._



titanic könnte durchaus als setting für n adventure dienen, forest gump wird als erhöhter schwierigkeitsgrad in singles2 eingebunden , spiel mir das lied vom tod könnte n hervorragendes action-adventure abgeben und der mit dem wolf tanzt... hmm - bildschirmschoner?  
der weiße hai bietet sich für ne angelsimulation an 

was mich an der umfrage n bissl stört: gladiator und bhc in einer liste mit Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod, Blues Brothers, Apocalypse Now, Ben Hur,... ???  

auch schön: Apocalypse Now, Platoon - und vergessen wurde: Full Metal Jacket.
dummerweise derjenige der "drei großen" vietnamfilme, der sich am meisten mit dem militär und zumindest etwas weniger mit menschlichem elend (platoon) bzw. *worum auch immer es in AN letztendlich geht  * beschäftigt und somit der einzige, der sich einigermaßen als typisches vietnam spiel (=shooter) umsetzen ließe. (auch wenn vermutlich 90% der spieler am tutorial scheitern  )

was mich mal reizen würde, wäre irgendwas zwischen pirates und schleichfahrt mit waterworld als hintergrundstory.
gleiche story könnte man auch für ne  masters of orion neuauflage nutzen. (aber bitte in 2d  )


----------



## IVIirWirdSchlecht (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

ich hätte gern BLADE!!! mit sonem richtig coolen wesley snipes ... derbeb sprüchen, vielem schlachszenen usw ... und dazu n kräftiger soundtrack, so wie bei den filmen eben.


----------



## maxx2003 (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Das Boot als Shooter wäre ne gute Sache.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				maxx2003 am 10.12.2004 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Boot als Shooter wäre ne gute Sache.


Gute Idee, muss man sich wenigstens nicht mit aufwändigem Leveldesign aufhalten, weils nur einen einzigen kurzen Levelschlauch gibt.


----------



## EarMaster (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				Rabowke am 08.12.2004 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> beverly hills cop - mit dem orginal synchronsprecher oder halt eddy murphy.
> "yo baby yo baby yo!"


Bei Beverly Hills Cop könnte ich mir gut so was in Richtung Monkey Island vorstellen von Wegen Rede-Duell. Und dazu dann eine 3D-Grafik mit Auto-Verfolgungsjagden und ab und zu einer Ballersequenz...klingt doch klasse, oder?!


----------



## simonwetter (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Simpsons wäre mal wieder geil. Es gab zwar schon etliche für nes und eis für PC aber trotzdem wäre es mal wieder cool.
Oder mal Niebelungen als Rollenspiel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 10.12.2004 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 am 10.12.2004 19:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allerdings könnte es etwas probleme mit spieldauer und mit eintönigen levels geben


----------



## docsnyder08 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 10.12.2004 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 am 10.12.2004 19:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau... und alle paar meter muss man sich ducken, um voranzukommen 

zu spiel mir das lied vom tod könnte ich mir ein action-adventure gut vorstellen, in dem man auch die verschiedenen hauptpersonen in verschiedenen episoden steuern kann
auch zu dances with wolves kann ich mir etwas im action-adventure bereich vorstellen.

aber ansonsten seh ich das auch so... lieber keine umsetzung, als die lizenz mit einem spiel für die tonne auszuschlachten


----------



## Milch-Mann (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				SYSTEM am 08.12.2004 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Wie wärs mit Futurama ? Da lässt sich doch bestimmt ein gutes Action oder Adventure draus machen


----------



## Michael-Miggi (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				SYSTEM am 08.12.2004 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Tja Leute wie wärs mal mit nem Action Rollenspiel im Alten China!! Als Samuraikämpfer der noch beweglicher ist al der Prinz selbst, wo das Level dreimal so groß ist wie Gothic 3 (?), Und es so ca. 100 verschiedene Mgl.keiten gibt das Spiel zu lösen. Mit Kung Fu, Schwetern, Stäben etc. Zeug zum sammeln tauschen etc. Einen haufenweise quest. Und das alles in einer traumhaft digitaliesierten Welt des alten Chinas (Asien)? Das wär doch mal ein Hammerspiel!


----------



## AvalonAsh (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Was für mich wirklich noch fehlt ist ein Spiel so in die Richtung von Tiger & Dragon, Hero oder House of Flying Daggers.
Ein Story-Intensives Spiel mit außergewöhnlichen Kämpfen (eben enormes Tempo, Kung Fu und natürlich die ästhetischen Flugsprünge) und einem fremdartig-faszinierenden Fernost-Setting.

Gibts aber irgendwie nicht. Und jetzt komm mir keiner mit Prince of Persia 2 oder Enter the Matrix. Die Kämpfe in beiden Titeln sind cool animiert, aber doch meist wildes Tastengekloppe mit Zufallsausgang und stilistisch völlig anders.

Ansonsten kann ich mir am ehesten noch ein Gladiator-Spiel vorstellen. Man müsste nur mal die geniale Lichtschwertsteuerung aus den Jedi Knight Titeln überarbeiten und man könnte endlich auch mal ein überzeugendes Schwertkampf-Spiel machen, wofür sich im Herr der Ringe Fahrwasser reichlich Interessenten und noch mehr Szenario-Möglichkeiten ergeben.


----------



## AvalonAsh (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Ach und wo wir grad so schön mit TV-Serien mischen...

Wo bleibt endlich mal ein Babylon 5 Spiel???
Ich kann mir kein Szenario vorstellen, dass für einen Action-Genre-Mix im Sci-fi-Bereich besser geeignet wäre. Immerhin hat es ja schon die Serie mit gewaltigen Raumschlachten gut krachen lassen. Und bei den Star Trek Spielen ist das mit der Action immer so ein Problem. Da verlangen die Fans der Serie ja dann immer eine ideologie-getreue Laber-Option, mit der man Kämpfe umgehen kann, indem man den Kontrahenten einfach über Frieden und Diplomatie totschwafelt.


----------



## Solon25 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				AvalonAsh am 15.12.2004 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für mich wirklich noch fehlt ist ein Spiel so in die Richtung von Tiger & Dragon, Hero oder House of Flying Daggers.
> Ein Story-Intensives Spiel mit außergewöhnlichen Kämpfen (eben enormes Tempo, Kung Fu und natürlich die ästhetischen Flugsprünge) und einem fremdartig-faszinierenden Fernost-Setting.



Hattu PS-2, hattu auch  Jet Li Game  

Sowas gibt es auf Konsolen schon fast genug. Auf PC wäre sowas mal überfällig, aber kein Entwickler traut sich dran. Dabei entwickeln doch einige Studio's für den PC, die vorher nur Konsolen only geproggt haben.  :-o


----------



## ProXtLiner (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Hi @ll

Wie wäre es umgekehrt? Also ein Film für UT wäre nicht schlecht, könnte mir was ausdenken!   

Cya


----------



## Sgt-Skleni (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Wie wär's mit einem McGyver Adventure im Stil von Indian Jones 3?
Auch mit so lustigen Kampfszenen aber hauptsächlich Rätsel und eventuell sogar ein paar Schleicheinlagen...  
Aber im großen und ganzen doch ein Adventure...


----------



## mogamobo (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

Blade für PC wär wirklich klasse!
wär ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## XMasTree (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				Goddess am 08.12.2004 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den meisten hier erwähnten Filmen gibt es, beziehungsweise gab es, doch schon Spiele Umsetzungen. Und das sowohl für den PC als auch für Konsole. Folgende Filme wurde bereits als Spiel realisiert: Der Pate, Ghost Busters, Gladiator, Godzilla, Jurassic Park, Platoon, Rambo, Rocky, Blues Brothers, Blade Runner. Manche der genannten Filme besitzen keine 1:1 Umsetzung als Spiel. Dafür gibt es jedoch auf PC und Konsole Pendants mit ähnlichem beziehungsweise einigen der genannten Filmen vergleichbaren Inhalt. _Ich weiss jedenfalls was ich nicht auf PC als als Umsetzung haben wollte. Und mir auch nicht Vorstellen kann wie das als Spiel aussehen könnte. Titanic, Der mit dem Wolf tanzt, Forrest Gump, Der weisse Hai, Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod und Titanic. Haltet mich für Phantasielos, aber ich kann mir genannte Titel nicht als Spiel Vorstellen._



Hmm, Titanic das Spiel .. is doch ganz klar ... man is als verlumpter Bauernflegel mit Alkoholproblem in der 3. Klasse eingesperrt, und muss sich dann in die 1. Klasse vorkämpfen, wo ein hübsches Mädel rumrennt, wenn man oben angekommen ist, sinkt das Schiff unwiederbringlich und man ersäuft ... 

Oder auch .. der weisse Hai .. man muss im Ego"Shooter" Modus als Hai rumspringen und Surfer und andere Badegäste fressen, kriegt dann nen Blutrauschmodus und so weiter....

Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod .. ganz klar .. ein Western Shooter ...


----------



## koricus (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

es gibt schon ein Titanic Spiel.. das war ein Adventure wo man als Zeitreisender auf die Titanic versetzt wird und in einer Stunde einen Weg finden muss vom Schiff zu kommen bevor es sinkt  Mal wieder ein schönes Star Trek Adventure (gab 2 bis jetzt) wäre nicht schlecht...Das Boot naja Silent Hunter 3 kommt is genauso gut ))))


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*



			
				koricus am 05.01.2005 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt schon ein Titanic Spiel.. das war ein Adventure wo man als Zeitreisender auf die Titanic versetzt wird und in einer Stunde einen Weg finden muss vom Schiff zu kommen bevor es sinkt  Mal wieder ein schönes Star Trek Adventure (gab 2 bis jetzt) wäre nicht schlecht...Das Boot naja Silent Hunter 3 kommt is genauso gut ))))



man könnte auch n adventure mit alternativem ende draus machen:
man muss verhindern, dass die passagiere der titanic absaufen. (verschiedene lösungswege: pot reparieren, rechtzeitig hilfe ranschaffen, kollision ganz verhindern..)
als mod dann das ganze als eisberg


----------



## jsi (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Von welchem Kultfilm wünschen Sie sich ein PC-Spiel?*

ich würd mir eher pulp fiction wünschen. natürlich muss die story genauso genial sein wie im film, aber machbar wäre dies sicher  


was ich mir gar nicht vorstellen könnte ware titanic... muss man mit eisblöcken auf ein schiff schießen oder was   :-o


----------

